# Anyone know anything about RCF



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm looking at these http://www.usspeaker.com/rcf - mr8n301-1.htm.

On paper they sound very interesting, 3inch coil, sealed basket design and 102db of efficiency. I don't have amazing fabrication skills so these should be alot easier to build something for than most speakers, plus I can aim them without mounting them to really figure out where to put my midrange. However, I have no idea how they sound. Haven't decided what tweeter I want to run, or if I'll go back to horns.. Bottom end will be 2 B&C21sw152's in a wall, they may end up running midbass duty for a while just to see if I like it, if not I'll do a full on 3 way frontstage.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

your link goes nowhere 

**** edit. FS of 300hz and recommended xover of 3khz LPF. they are -30db by 100 hz. 3.5mm xmax. What are you planning to use them for?


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

minbari said:


> your link goes nowhere
> 
> **** edit. FS of 300hz and recommended xover of 3khz LPF. they are -30db by 100 hz. 3.5mm xmax. What are you planning to use them for?


Pure midrange. Usually kickpanel area installations have a pretty good gain in the midbass region, not sure how low I could run these in the car until I try. I'm assuming 300hz would probably be the lowest crossover point. Also thanks for lmk, I fixed the link for anyone else.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

you would have to pair these with a good midbass. with that small xmax and roll off, I would be thinking 250hz would be lowest.

for a car, I would think there are better drivers out there in 8" most will play midrange up to 3khz pretty easy. if you are going to pair them up with an HLCD, you wont need more than 1.3khz anyway.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

I've heard nothing but bad things about RCF

then again, a lot of people don't use them correctly

Same goes for electro voice


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

My home speakers (Summas) use a prosound driver in a sealed cabinet, and the combination of huge power handling and high efficiency yields some epic dynamics. The best midbass I ever had in my car was an 8NDL51 in a small sealed box.

So I'm a fan of this type of configuration. But I wonder if a B&C eight in a sealed box would be cheaper and better than the RCF.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

My home speakers (Summas) use a prosound driver in a sealed cabinet, and the combination of huge power handling and high efficiency yields some epic dynamics. The best midbass I ever had in my car was an 8NDL51 in a small sealed box.

So I'm a fan of this type of configuration. But I wonder if a B&C eight in a sealed box would be cheaper and better than the RCF.


----------

